
Show HN: Monique.io – a monitoring system for high-level “metrics” - aartur
https://monique.io
======
aartur
Monique.io is a monitoring system focused on high-level "metrics" (SQL
results, API responses, JSON data) that are automatically parsed by AI, with
alarms defined in Javascript, plus the feature to auto-create a dashboard by
employing the concept of a "template tile".

We created Monique.io because we were tired of the "same old, same old"
monitoring systems that didn't help much with a lot of daily tasks.

We launched Monique.io a few months ago and now bring improvements and a free
plan (which we are committed to preserve; the plan does not include alarming
functionality).

------
fiatjaf
I ignored Monique at first, although I found it awesome, because there was no
free plan. Now there is a free plan!

(Yes, call me a free rider, a jerk or whatever you want, but I do sometimes I
end up becoming a paying user of some services after using them for free for a
while.)

------
zerop
I think it is a good product but I can not understand it fully from home page.
Please make a simple, concise explanation of what it does. Who must use it and
what problem is solved.

~~~
aartur
Thanks for the feedback. Yeah we are struggling to bring a simple description
(you might look at the product faq [0]). But it's for a reason - Monique.io
doesn't directly compete with similar products like traditional monitoring
systems or dashboard frameworks.

If you are a programmer, then probably the most honest description would be
that it's a monitoring system for "custom metrics" \- anything that a
traditional monitoring system or an APM platform can't collect (because it
requires application-level knowledge like the data model in your DB). The
traditional monitoring systems are focused on system-level metrics (CPU,
memory) or performance data, making things like monitoring SQL results or JSON
really hard and unnatural. Monique.io makes such tasks much simpler and
"natural".

Another view is that the common knowledge about what is "monitoring" cuts out
a large portion of things that really should be monitored (SQL results, health
checks, API responses). The reason is that we can't collect the metrics
automatically. But the work should be done and the traditional products don't
provide much help for the task.

(saying all that, we and others use Monique.io also for monitoring CPU/disks,
creating "BI" dashboards or sending messages to Slack)

[0] [https://monique.io/product-faq](https://monique.io/product-faq)

------
fiatjaf
Ok, I can't register because you won't accept my password, it is too simple
blablabla. Please let me use a simple password!

~~~
aartur
Sorry :(. But it makes some sense - it prevents some sorts of attacks.

